# My puppy supply list (and cost)



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

It looks like I will be finally getting my pup at the beginning of the year! I only have a few weeks to get everything together, but since I have nothing as of yet I thought I would detail what I had to get or what I am planning on getting. The pup I will be getting will be 5 months old when I get him, so some of the items I am going straight for the larger sizes. I am going to include prices as well just for reference (so i can remember), some will require shipping while others I can run to the store.

Wire Crate (48"L x 30"W x 33"H with divider for reducing space while young) example $119.97
Crate Mat (28"L X 46"W X 2"H) example $32.97 
Plastic Travel Crate (possibly 40"L x 27"W x 30"H - looking at finding a way to divide this) example $82.00
Ex Pen (36"H) example $49.95 

Collar (24" ? adult) example $34.95
Collar (16" or 18" ? - while still young) example $2.49 
6' Leash (3/4") example $20.50
33' Leash (5/8") example $38.95

Water Bowl (3 Quart is my best guess) example $7.49
Food Bowl (3 Quart is my best guess) example $7.49

Pet/Child Gate example $54.99 

Kong (5" ?) example $9.49
Hol-EE Roller (5") example $7.97
Nylabone (5.5" ?) example $4.09

Clicker example $1.77 

Our Pets Skoop-N-Pak example $11.99
Nature's Miracle Stain & Odor Remover example $10.69
5 Gallon Bucket (with lid for waste until trash day) example $6.99

Food (debating what kind) $30-$50 / bag

Total: $554.74

If it looks like I missed anything please let me know!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow you are getting more stuff than I think you need! 

If you are going to get an Xpen you might not need the baby gate -or vice versa. 

If you get a plastic travel crate you may not need the wire crate, at least right away. At 5 months I don't think you will need a divider. 

And the crate mat - those are great until it gets chewed up. I just put old throw rugs in crates until all chewing fears are past. And that is about 2 years.

The food bowls, toys, clicker, leashes, collar etc. All important.

Like they say, the puppy is the cheap part! Wait til the vet bills!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is the checklist I put together for our rescue. It contains some helpful household items yoiu might want to pick up. Congrats on the new addition! Are there any pictures yet? 

http://lgrovefarm.bravehost.com/newpetchecklists.html


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You just need one crate. Like Kathy said, baby gate and pen are redundant. Crate mat is just an expensive chew toy. Most dogs end up not wanting anything in the crate anyway. Your adult collar and leashes look a little pricey. I have never heard of a $35.00 collar. For leash you can actually go to Home Depot and make your own for a whole lot less.

Other than that, congrats on the puppy!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hey Lies, you have competion,







.

i got my puppy at 9 weeks and he had:

flat collar <
travel crate <
big crate in the house (with bedding) <
2 beds, from previous dog (livingroom and bedroom) <
brushes and a comb <
various toys (we bought the day he came home)
dremel (for nails)
nylon leash (6 ft.)
15' or 20' leash

when you're pricing you might want to include
Vet bills, puppy classes, private trainer or OB classes,
sitter, food, new house with a large fenced in
yard, new car (hatch back, jeep Cherokee, Ford station
type car, etc. you don't want a car that's to high off
of the ground.









your dog is going to be happy. good luck.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

also, a tip on the pet gate. check Salvation Army, thrift stores for a baby gate. exact same thing, 1/4 the price. I got mine for $5. A new baby gate at wal-mart is $20


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My suggestion would be to wait on the travel crate or go large~700 if it will fit in your vehicle. I have a brand new, only used for training 500 varikennel that Karlo outgrew in the 2 months he used it! 
If you have a Tractor Supply, I would go there and get stainless steel pails for water, they are cheaper than the pet stores. I like the pail better than bowls, and they clean well in the dishwasher(I rotate them).

I'd also wait on the adult collars, just get a harness( I got a medium that adjusted from 10 weeks to about 4 months about $11 for it) and when s/he outgrows it you can get what is appropriate for what you are training him in. Harnesses don't look that great, but IMO are so much better for the puppy. My dogs don't wear collars except when they are attached to a leash, either.
There are several great websites that sell QUALITY leashes/etc. and you can't get this quality in pet stores for the money. 

The main investment should be safe chew toys as that is what pups do best!
My pup loved his nylabone keys, and fishie when he was young. They lasted til he got his adult chompers in. The softer rubber chewtoys are good for when the teeth are falling out, or plushies, if s/he won't eat them. You should know whether or not you have an ingester when the crate bedding gets eaten. That is why towels/old rugs w/ no backing are great crate liners. They usually don't eat them. A fiberfilled pad will get shredded usually.
Fresh raw knucklebones are a great chew, too.
Don't forget the tugtoy, that is a favorite game and it does burn energy!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Another option is an old comforter. I went and bought a fancy crate bed and he will lay on it, but my guy actually loved sleeping on my old comforter. It has my smell on it and its soft. And free! 
The nylabone I have, and would recommend it a bit softer than that and it meant to be safe if any is bitten off. Nylabone 

If you can, look around that website. They have a lot oft hings cheaper than where I bought them. 

As far as food, I would check out our threads on Diet and nutrition. They are very helpful.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Wire Crate (48"L x 30"W x 33"H with divider for reducing space while young) example $119.97 If you go with a wire crate you won't need a divider.
Crate Mat (28"L X 46"W X 2"H) example $32.97 Piece of faux fur from fabric store - watch for sales there too. Shouldn't cost more than 10 tops
Plastic Travel Crate (possibly 40"L x 27"W x 30"H - looking at finding a way to divide this) example $82.00 Get this. You will not need to divide it. I don't divide mine for 9 week old pups.
Ex Pen (36"H) example $49.95 Why?

Collar (24" ? adult) example $34.95 Shop around. On Ebay this price would get you a coach collar.
Collar (16" or 18" ? - while still young) example $2.49 
6' Leash (3/4") example $20.50 Too wide a leash. Try ebay and get it for about 1/2 that price
33' Leash (5/8") example $38.95 Don't be silly. Get a lung line from the feed store or stateline tack Maybe $15

Water Bowl (3 Quart is my best guess) example $7.49 see below
Food Bowl (3 Quart is my best guess) example $7.49 Stainless steel bowls try Petedge.com for good prices. 

Pet/Child Gate example $54.99 Try freecycle or goodwill or junk sales.

Kong (5" ?) example $9.49 Look for a sale on these.
Hol-EE Roller (5") example $7.97 Look for a sale
Nylabone (5.5" ?) example $4.09 Get compressed rawhide instead.

Clicker example $1.77 You can get these for closer to 50 cents

Our Pets Skoop-N-Pak example $11.99 Not needed. Use plastic bags. They work fine.
Nature's Miracle Stain & Odor Remover example $10.69
5 Gallon Bucket Not needed - try free cycle if you think you have to have one of these. Horse minders buy supplements in these all the time and have spares.
Food (debating what kind) $30-$50 / bag

WHAT YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN
Seat belt harness for adult dog
Tranquilizers for you
Thick britches and jackets for you.
Training bag
Cheap leads from dollar store because you won't want puppy gnawing on the good leather one. 
Paper towels
Plastic bags
Squeeker toys
Tug toys
Retriever toys


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

yep..check thrift stores for a baby gate.

A 33 foot line you can make for a couple bucks at Home depot.

Check Petedge.com for food bowls, leash, etc.

Since you have time, a crate can be found in the local paper or from friends who don't use theirs for much less.

a 5 month old probably wears a 16 inch collar.

Since he will be teething, good toys and bones are a must.

Forget the xpen..I never use one. 

Clickers, training treats (I like the Nature's balance roll)

Nature's Miracle, paper towels....

I agree a second crate is handy for the car.....


Those are basics. And all you NEED.


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

Wire Crate (48"L x 30"W x 33"H with divider for reducing space while young) example $119.97
<s>Crate Mat (28"L X 46"W X 2"H) example $32.97 </s> --Removed for basic towels or other cheaper items - thanks
Plastic Travel Crate (possibly 40"L x 27"W x 30"H -<s> looking at finding a way to divide this</s>) example $82.00 -- My reasoning on this is I need to transport him ~6 hours to get him home. I want it to be a safe trip for him...are there better options?
<s>Ex Pen (36"H) example $49.95 </s> --Removed, thanks.

<s>Collar (24" ? adult) example $34.95</s> -- waiting till older to get
Collar (16" or 18" ? - while still young) example $2.49 
6' Leash (3/4") example $20.50
33' Leash (5/8") example $38.95

Water Bowl (3 Quart is my best guess) example $7.49 --maybe a pail
Food Bowl (3 Quart is my best guess) example $7.49

Pet/Child Gate example $54.99 

Kong (5" ?) example $9.49
Hol-EE Roller (5") example $7.97
*Nylabone (4.5" ?) example $4.99 --changed for edible version
+Rope Tug Toy example $14.97 
+Cuz (5" ?) example $9.97 

Clicker example $1.77 

Our Pets Skoop-N-Pak example $11.99
Nature's Miracle Stain & Odor Remover example $10.69
5 Gallon Bucket (with lid for waste until trash day) example $6.99

Food (debating what kind) $30-$50 / bag

New Total: $462.71

+ = added
* = changed
<s>strike-through</s> = removed


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Strana1... Are there any pictures yet?
> 
> ...


This is from the breeder:


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Strana1... Are there any pictures yet? ...


This is from the breeder:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how do you scratch things out in
your posts?????


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He is a doll !!! just wanted to add, if you have an Ocean State Job Lot near you,,they have the BIG wire crates for 65$ divider included. I would also check Walmart. 

I personally don't use the plastic crates expecially in my vehicles, reason being, at one point , a puppy I had never failed to get sick in it. I switched to wire and never got sick after that (and I like the air flow better in wire crates)

Don't know what you have for a vehicle, I have a LTZ Blazer, the far back just won't fit the BIG crate (masi has outgrown the largest that 'did' fit) So I bought a wire separator (?) IF I have to leave her in the vehicle (store etc) I put her in the far back it's like a big huge crate in itself)

For crates I buy crate buckets and snap them on to the wire..

Hit your local dollar store for toys, they usually don't last to long ))

Good luck with him, he is a real cutie!


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadhow do you scratch things out in
> your posts?????


using strike-through; the tag is [ s ] [ /s ] (without spaces). It is the <s>S</s> button to the right of underline in the editor.


----------

